# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  [ASIQ] ?

## demxav

Bonjour a Tous

Je voudrai savoir qu'est-ce exactement ASIQ ?
On voir de tout sur le net, SGDB dcisionnelle c'est quoi ?
On peut faire quoi avec ASIQ ?

Merci de vos rponses

demxav

----------


## dbafranck

Les trs grands entrepts de donnes sont devenus critiques pour les entreprises devant stocker, suivre et grer un volume croissant de donnes afin notamment de rpondre aux mises en conformit rglementaires (tracabilit dans le dtail, historisation de mouvement, ...).
Les systmes purement decisionnels rpondent plutt  des besoins de pilotages de lentreprise grce  des recoupements dinformations (Business Intelligence).

On voit donc apparaitre des nuances dans les besoins :
Besoin de type 1 : Stocker de gros volumes de donnes pour effectuer des recherches dans le temps. 
Besoin de type 2 : Purement dcisionnel de pilotage par recoupement dinformations.
Il est interessant de faire cette distinction car larchitecture la plus adapte varie en fonction du besoin.

Concernant le SGBD pour un systme dcisionnel :
Un systme dcisionnel met plutt des requtes en lecture sur de gros volumes de donnes. Quant aux traitements en mises  jour, il sagit plutt de traitements de masse en asynchrone.
Par opposition, un systme transactionnel (OLTP : Online Transaction Processing) met plutt de nombreuses requtes concurrentes en mise  jour et en slection au fil de leau.

Le type de requte trait par le SGBD tant trs diffrents entre un systme transactionnel et un systme dcisionnel, et ncessitant de bonnes performances  chaque fois, le SGBD se spcialise ou acquire des fonctionnalits supplmentaires.

A un autre niveau, la modlisation des donnes elle-mme est diffrente.
Pour un systme transactionnel, on aura plutt un grand nombre de tables en jointure. Ce qui peut poser des problmes  des requtes de type dcisionnel de part le nombre de jointures et dagrgats que contiennent ces requtes. Des requtes de type dcisionnel et transactionnel cohabitent mal sur une mme base. Pour un systme dcisionnel on aura plutt un modle dnormalis avec redondance dinformation.

Il est donc prfrable de sparer les bases transactionnelles des bases dcisionnelles et dutiliser des modles de donnes et des moteurs de SGBD diffrents.

Pour un besoin de type 1  -  La solution du stockage de masse :
Les croisements varient peu et la structure de la base relationnelle peut tre organise de faon  optimiser les traitements sans avoir  augmenter considrablement la volumtrie des donnes comme cest le cas avec un moteur OLAP. Le moteur SQL propos par la base relationnelle constitue alors la meilleure solution pour traiter les requtes dcisionnelles, surtout quand il est optimis pour ce type dapplications comme cest le cas avec Sybase IQ.
Ce SGBD ddi aux solutions dcisionnelles et aux entrepts de donnes est un produit qui utilise une technologie hors des sentiers battus. Les trois caractristiques majeures de IQ :
- Technique brevete de compression de donnes.
- Gestion des donnes en partitionnement vertical (stockage par colonne).
- Indexation automatique complte.
IQ bnficie dun rapport prix/performance/volume trs avantageux. Lutilisateur peut lancer nimporte quelle requte en SQL sur des volumes trs importants tout en ayant dexcellents temps de rponse.
IQ tourne entre autre sur Linux.
La solution Sybase IQ (reposant sur un moteur SQL mais optimis pour le decisionnel) est sutout adapte aux entrepts de donnes de type mises en conformit rglementaires, historisation sur de longues priodes, ... et ncessitant dexcellentes performances en rponses  des requtes alatoires (non prvisibles et donc non tunes) sur dimportants volumes de donnes.

Pour un besoin de type 2  -  La solution multidimensionnelle :La structure dune base decisionnels ncessitant des analyses croises dynamiques aura souvent la forme dun schma en toile : une table centrale (table des faits) qui contient les donnes numriques ayant un intrt pour les analyses (par exemple Chiffre daffaire, cot ) et des colonnes clef trangres vers les autres tables du modle. Cest  partir de ces autres tables satellites que seront construites les dimensions. Une dimension est un axe danalyse selon lequel il convient danalyser les indicateurs numriques de la table de fait.
Dans bien des cas, il sera prfrable de stocker une telle structure dans un cube OLAP qui offre plus de flexibilit et non dans une structure relationnelle classique qui pourrait rencontrer des problmes de performances.
Ds lors que lon pratique lanalyse multidimensionnelle, il vaut mieux sappuyer sur un moteur OLAP (On-Line Analytical Processing).
Microsoft et Oracle ont dot leur SGBD dun moteur OLAP (il nest cependant pas recommand de faire cohabiter sur un mme serveur des bases de production OLTP et un systme dcisionnel).
Les cubes OLAP offrent la possibilit de stocker des agrgats et croisement pr-calculs et proposent aux utilisateurs une navigation simplifie et intuitive dans le cube (en utilisant certains outils de restitution).
Le multidimensionnel est surtout adapt aux besoins purement dcisionnels et de Business Intelligence ncessitant une analyse des donnes et des recoupements dinformations. Par exemple, segmenter sa clientle, tablir des profiles de consommation, 

Quelle solution choisir  -> La solution dpend du besoin. De plus, les solutions purement multidimensionnelles et de stockage de masse prsentes ci-dessus nentrent pas en concurrence directe. En effet, elles sont plutt  considrer comme des solutions complmentaires. Ainsi, le SGBD hbergeant le datawarehouse relationnel peut alimenter le SGBD hbergeant les cubes avec moteur OLAP. Cette solution peut tre intressante dans le cas ou des besoins dcisionnels assez divers doivent tre couverts (exemple : Tracabilit dans le dtail et dans le temps sur produits de grande consommation, mais aussi, analyse croises dynamiques sur certaines donnes).

Au niveau de loptimisation des temps de rponse des applications dcisionnelles, il est galement possible de constituer des bases spcialises par mtier appeles Datamart (magasin de donnes). Ainsi, quand le datawarehouse devient trop volumineux, il peut tre avantageux dextraire une partie des donnes pour constituer des bases plus petites.

Le datawarehouse tant vou  grossir, il faut choisir une solution suffisamment souple pour que laugmentation du volume ne soit pas accompagne par une baisse du service dlivr  lutilisateur. Dans ce domaine, la modlisation des donnes tient aussi une place trs importante.

Hormis le SGBD, noublions pas les deux autres briques dun systme dcisionnel :
LETL	: Extract Transform Loading des donnes
La restitution : Frontal permettant dexploiter les donnes

----------

